

Ask HN: You're a founder, do you ignore recruiters? - chris_dcosta

Like most people here I'm working to get my company up and running. But I come from a freelance background, and I still get plenty of calls and emails proposing jobs.<p>I'm in two minds as to whether I just politely tell them I am no longer in that industry and no longer available, or do I stall in case it all goes wrong and I need to get back on the treadmill to feed my family.<p>I also see good relations with everyone as a very good thing to have because you never know when you might just need someone or an opportunity (not a job) presents itself.<p>What's your thoughts?
======
destraynor
I just tell them exact truth. I'm dedicating everything I have to my company
(Intercom), and as such I'm not listening to offers. If they want to check in
in a year or so, it's no harm but the answer will be the same.

Firm politeness never hurts. But it has to be firm.

------
SandB0x
I think you've answered your own question.

My opinion: There's almost always some $ threshold above which it makes sense
to take on a freelance job. Choose your threshold and make it clear to any
recruiters. It's always worth keeping good relations, as you say.

------
thiagodotfm
Say you've raised your rates because the industry lately have been getting you
A LOT OF WORK, then ask for a value that would be interesting to
you($200+/h?). If the client runs away, you still have chance to get back to
him after a while.

~~~
chris_dcosta
This sounds alright in principle, but I could be shooting myself in the foot
for later - I hate to go down on rate ever so setting the bar higher is
probably not the answer.

I take the sentiment though.

------
kevinelliott
Unlike some of my colleagues, I am polite to recruiters. I never know when
they might put me in touch with an early stage hire, even if it's out of scope
from what they're doing now. Also, you never know when you're looking to scale
and having some relationships in place can be helpful.

Don't forget, that even though they can be annoying and a bit out of touch
with what position reqs actually are, they're human too, and a little short
but polite response about your situation can go a long way.

------
ssylee
Others have made excellent comments here. I want to add this:

\- Mention that unless it's for a certain price range, you're no longer in the
market. However, you will keep them in touch when you're changing the policy
again.

\- If the pricing/arrangement doesn't work for both parties, say you're happy
to refer them to someone else who could use those projects.

Also, stay in touch with them regularly, but you don't need to go overboard on
this, as you want to focus on your company.

------
johnrgrace
No because First, because you might know someone who WOULD be a fit for what
they are pitching. Second, you can let them know if your company is looking or
will be looking for someone with a skillset. Third, if they are someone in
your industry there is the chance to learn a few things if they are a GOOD
recruiter.

I wouldn't put a lot of time into dealing with them, but a minute or two won't
kill you.

------
edent
Neither. You say that you're currently working on a project and they should
contact you again in X months.

I usually say 3 months - but it depends on your confidence.

